# car rental in orlando for Feb12-17



## cvelasco (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone have any good codes for car rentals in orlando for feb 12-17th I have tried Priceline and several codes and the best I can do is about 345.00 which seems very high for Orlando. In the past I have done much better about 10/day. Do you think this is because it is Valentines weekend or just too far out to book. Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2010)

See the thread for Car Rental Gouging in the Travel forum.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105921
I agree the rates are absurd.  Try using a "city" lot instead of an airport vendor.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 3, 2010)

Not likely that it has anything to do with Valentines Day.  More likely that it's Presidents' Week and lots of public schools from New England on winter break that week.  Deals may well come your way but they'll probably show up late in the process.  Check National's Last Minute Specials as your dates get close, also look for discounts from other rental companies to show up soon for February.

Dick Taylor


----------



## hajjah (Jan 4, 2010)

We just rented in Orlando during Xmas week with Alamo and paid $333.00 for a mid size vehicle.  I cannot begin to tell you how high the rates are in Orlando.  I booked this rate via Costco back in September and checked for three months hoping that the rates would go down.  I did get a lower rate one day in November.  It pays to book and keep checking.  I used an Alamo coupon code:  *7014627* and went to the kiosk at the Alamo checkin instead of the counter.  I did not have to verify being a Costco member, even though the second driver has the membership.  I hope this helps.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 4, 2010)

It cant be too early to try. I just booked Alamo in Orlando for July. I used the Costco coupon codes. I used the free upgrade coupon. I booked a midsize and got upgraded to a standard. 7/22 - 7/31 (9days) for $227.92 which includes all taxes and fees. I didnt think that was bad at all. Last year I paid almost $300 for a standard size after coupons and discounts. I guess the earlier the better. But I think Costco has the best coupon codes right now. And like OP said, if you use the kiosk to check in, they dont ask you for proof of costco membership.   I hope its ok for me to post the coupon codes.  If not, I am sure the moderator will delete it.  In that case, send me a PM.

ID Code:* 7014627*   Coupon code: *AU2291VY*T (free upgrade)


----------



## hajjah (Jan 4, 2010)

Tamara is correct.  You can get either the free upgrade or one day free using *AF3469JDZ*.  We opted for the free day instead of the upgrade since there were only 3 of us.  Giving out the codes has always been done on TUG.  I check TUG all the time before booking anything.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 4, 2010)

Spend some time with MouseSavers' rental car pages.  It's P-week, so a tall order, but not impossible.

http://www.mousesavers.com/rentalcar.html


----------



## cvelasco (Jan 4, 2010)

TamaraQT said:


> It cant be too early to try. I just booked Alamo in Orlando for July. I used the Costco coupon codes. I used the free upgrade coupon. I booked a midsize and got upgraded to a standard. 7/22 - 7/31 (9days) for $227.92 which includes all taxes and fees. I didnt think that was bad at all. Last year I paid almost $300 for a standard size after coupons and discounts. I guess the earlier the better. But I think Costco has the best coupon codes right now. And like OP said, if you use the kiosk to check in, they dont ask you for proof of costco membership.   I hope its ok for me to post the coupon codes.  If not, I am sure the moderator will delete it.  In that case, send me a PM.
> 
> ID Code:* 7014627*   Coupon code: *AU2291VY*T (free upgrade)



Thanks Tamara, I used those codes for Feb and got over 550! I guess it a holiday week. I will keep tryingThanks for the help!


----------



## soon2b6 (Jan 8, 2010)

The other thing that is impacting rental prices that part of Feb is Speedweek and the Daytona 500. You're right in the middle of it.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 9, 2010)

cvelasco said:


> Thanks Tamara, I used those codes for Feb and got over 550! I guess it a holiday week. I will keep tryingThanks for the help!


 
Sorry it didnt work out.  But also on the alamo website, they post "hot deals" which sometimes change the closer you get to your trip.  Also try the other carriers off of the costco website.  Sometimes Dollar offers better deals than Alamo.  I prefer Alamo over other companies.  Also try the website rentalcarmomma.com  I have gotten good deals on there in the past using alamo too.  Keep trying.  Don't give up.



soon2b6 said:


> The other thing that is impacting rental prices that part of Feb is Speedweek and the Daytona 500. You're right in the middle of it.


 
Wow, I was wondering why the prices were so inflated for a February week.  I didnt realize it was like a holiday week.  Wow!!


----------



## dms1709 (Jan 9, 2010)

We are also in Orlando that week and the car rental prices have been over the top.    Hope we will be able to find something reasonable.

Donna


----------



## JMSH (Jan 9, 2010)

I booked a mid-size car with Dollar for the Presidents week Feb. 2010 for $269 taxes,fees included. Booked this in April 2009.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 9, 2010)

As the dates get closer, I think you will find the rates go down.  

We waited and waited to get a good deal for 1/22 for two weeks out of Tampa, and sure enough, now the rates are very low.  I checked Alamo last night, and the rate all in was $218 for those two full weeks.


----------



## MoiAl (Jan 9, 2010)

We booked a car through Hotwire for Jan 16 for 2 weeks out of Orlando. It came up Hertz for 213. all in Alamo which we like was 290.


----------



## dms1709 (Jan 9, 2010)

We have the grandchildren that week, so we need a minivan, which is showing about $ 750.00.  I did look to rent two smaller cars and split up the team, but even looking at smaller one's the cost was way high.  I will keep looking.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 10, 2010)

With Valentine's weekend, President's Day holiday, and the Daytona 500, that's a tough week for getting cheap rentals.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 11, 2010)

Join all of the car rental agencies preferred rental programs, (i.e. Dollar Express, National Emerald, Budget Fastbreak, etc.)    They e-mail specials all the time.     Dollar and National, in particular, seem to always have good deals.   National has "Last Minute Specials"     One of the most recent mailings had very reasonable pricings for Orlando.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 11, 2010)

Hotwire has some good deals right now. We booked a full size car for 18 days and the total cost was $626.

Lynn


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Our rental car was $242 for a compact two weeks, all in, 1/22-2/5.  This is the best deal I have seen for a long time.  I bid on Priceline after watching Hotwire for the last few weeks.  I bid 15% lower, as someone on TUG suggested.  It was great!  Avis took the deal.


----------



## dew (Jan 24, 2010)

*Full size $20.00 per day March 13 to 20*

I was successful in my bid for $20.00 per day on Priceline for a full size (Impala or similar) Orlando airport pickup. March 13 through to March 20. Bid accepted by Avis


----------



## cvelasco (Jan 24, 2010)

*update on car rental for presidents week feb 12*



dew said:


> I was successful in my bid for $20.00 per day on Priceline for a full size (Impala or similar) Orlando airport pickup. March 13 through to March 20. Bid accepted by Avis



Just to update, I have been checking every few days to see if I can get a better rate and FInally they have started to drop. I got an SUV for 5 days for $242 on hotwire. Still high for Orlando from what I have paid in the past but at least acceptable.


----------



## neash (Jan 24, 2010)

cvelasco said:


> Just to update, I have been checking every few days to see if I can get a better rate and FInally they have started to drop. I got an SUV for 5 days for $242 on hotwire. Still high for Orlando from what I have paid in the past but at least acceptable.


 I have always used carrentals.com in the past for Orlando. Rates are comparable to hotwire, but the benefit is that you do not have to pay for the reservation. So I make a reservation, and then if I find a cheaper rate another day, I just cancel it and reserve the new one.

Right now carrentals shows an SUV through Enterprise for 242.25 for your dates


----------



## shagnut (Jan 26, 2010)

I will be there the same dates. Not only is it Valentines week end, president's week it is also the Daytona 500. There will be more people here than usual. It is cheaper after that week. 

I ended up cancelling my air with SW because I couldn't get a good car rental. I am coming in a day early (staying at my MIL) and leaving a day early. Allegiant air flies from my area airport but only come on either Thurs or Sat. I got a He-- of a deal. 2 rt tix and the car for $522.  We are working on a tug get together . Maybe you can make it? I am starting a new thread.  

Shaggy


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 26, 2010)

shagnut said:


> I am coming in a day early (staying at my MIL)...   We are working on a tug get together.



At your MIL's?
Do you two get along? Will she expect us to help clear the table?


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone rented from the Pay Less Car Rental in Orlando?  I saw an outside post of allot of negative comments about it.


----------

